# Fighters and their Celebrities doubles.



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonder if you have other examples to share. I will start with these: 









*Chael Sonnen and Haley Joel Osment*









*Kenny Florian and Ben Stiller*









*Anderson Silva and Samuel L. Jackson*









*Jon Jones and Usain Bolt*


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't believe the most obvious, so obvious it created his nickname isn't there.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I can't believe the most obvious, so obvious it created his nickname isn't there.


Rich "Ace" Franklin and Jim Carrey?

I still think Florian-Stiller beats Franklin-Carrey.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> I can't believe the most obvious, so obvious it created his nickname isn't there.


I know. It is so obvious I chose different ones just to start the thread.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rory MacDonald/Voldemort.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I seen this one a while ago, my fav.

Kid Yammamoto









Bad guy from Rush Hour


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I seen this one a while ago, my fav.
> 
> Kid Yammamoto
> 
> ...


Wow. These two aren't the same guy? If not I think you acciddentaly found Yammamoto's lost twin brother.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I seen this one a while ago, my fav.
> 
> Kid Yammamoto
> 
> ...


I watched Rush Hour the other week for the first time in around 10 years and I thought the exact same thing when I saw him.

On a semi related note, Nick Kara, the head kickboxing coach of the Australian TUF Smashes team was in Ong Bak.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Me and my "I love martial arts but not UFC (mma)" mate were talking about the idea of Tony Jaa in UFC. The dude legit can land a spectacular rainbow kick, all be it on a plant pot, and land. Could someone actually do that shit inside the cage? Would be amazing.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This took too long

Also:






















ClydebankBlitz said:


> Me and my "I love martial arts but not UFC (mma)" mate were talking about the idea of Tony Jaa in UFC. The dude legit can land a spectacular rainbow kick, all be it on a plant pot, and land. Could someone actually do that shit inside the cage? Would be amazing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*A few more...*

OK, no such list would be complete without these two:








*Rich Franklin and Jim Carrey* PS:Franklin on the left. I think...









*Cheick Kongo and Djimon Hounsou(Gladiator)*









*Big Foot Silva and Richard Kiel(007-Jaws)*









*Post nose surgery Wand and Voldemort*









*Fábio Maldonado and Tweety Monster*


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

danny downes is more of a McLovin



And I like the kid, but have always thought..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Me and my "I love martial arts but not UFC (mma)" mate were talking about the idea of Tony Jaa in UFC. The dude legit can land a spectacular rainbow kick, all be it on a plant pot, and land. Could someone actually do that shit inside the cage? Would be amazing.


Dont be silly. Proper fighters like them what can run up walls and deflect arrows... thats proper that is. These UFC guys are good and that... but come on now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Don Frye and Tom Selleck*









*Michael Bisping and Tank Abbott*



guycanada said:


> And I like the kid, but have always thought..


You got that so right they must show side by side:








*Rory and ALF*


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Sportsman, I couldn't get it to work


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Matt Lindland and Chris Elliot:









Kevin Randleman and Sisqo:









Brian Bowles and Marky Mark:









Andrei Arlovski and Leonidas:


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon Jones









Anthony Mackie (The Hurt Locker)


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

The Chris Elliot, Jaws, and Matt LeBlanc were all good, I haven't seen them before.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Christian Bale (American Psycho)


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

These are great! All the ones I was gonna mention are already posted. Keep em comin

BTW, about Tank Abbott and Bisping. MMA fighter look alikes. How about Rory and Kenflo? Ah, never mind


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not UFC but.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Not UFC but.



Is that album cover the picture of the artist? He looks like an Australian Aboriginal.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Rory and Joseph Gordon-Levitt


















Forrest and Channing Tatum


















Apologies for the scaling, I'm not sure how to give a good side by side.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Daniel Strauss and Super Punch Out's Bob Charlie


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Rory "Alf" McDonald wins this thread.

And Forrest looks nothing like Channing Tatum, neither does Joe Levit look like Rory...those were just fail, me thinks you're hating on good looking actors, just sayin'


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ptw said:


> Rory "Alf" McDonald wins this thread.
> 
> And Forrest looks nothing like Channing Tatum, neither does Joe Levit look like Rory...those were just fail, me thinks you're hating on good looking actors, just sayin'


Ryan Bader looks a bit like Ryan Reynolds, maybe even Ryan Reynolds X Channing Tatum in that photo would look even more like Bader.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ptw said:


> Rory "Alf" McDonald wins this thread.
> 
> And Forrest looks nothing like Channing Tatum, neither does Joe Levit look like Rory...those were just fail, me thinks you're hating on good looking actors, just sayin'


Agreed...

When i saw those comparisons i kept thinking this guy must be really high right now.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Pat Barry










The Rock











Anderson Silva










Zool











Karl Pilkington










Justin Edwards


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll pay the Karl Pilkington one but the others... :angry02:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

hehe


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Roger Huerta and Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I have always thought Sean Sherk and JJ Barea were the same person.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Tim Boetsch and James Hetfield (Metallica)*


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God damn Roger Huerta is sexy.

Condit/LeBlanc is my favorite so far, lots of good ones though.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't have a thread like this without this comparison:

















Rashad Evans & Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Boetsch and Hetfield is spot on!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AJClark said:


> hehe


That was awesome funny.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


>


LOL brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OK, not a fighter, but UFC directly related.
I think the OP will forgive me. We are very close. :thumb02:








*Dan Miragliota and Steve Austin*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but this guy is Jon Jones lost twin. 



MagiK11 said:


> I'll be the first to say this probably isn't thread worthy, but news is slow these days, so I figured, what the hell. I just saw pictures of a singer named Rome Fortune and this dude looks like what Jon Jones might have looked like if he hit the glass pipe and didn't make it big in his fighting career.
> 
> Side note, not saying the singer Rome Fortune smokes crack, for those sensitive posters out there.
> 
> :smoke01:


EDIT: Sorry for bumping such an old thread. Just realized how old it was.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but this guy is Jon Jones lost twin.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for bumping such an old thread. Just realized how old it was.


Hey, this thread is never old. 

Actually, found another Jones brother here:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

hahaha this is brilliant keep them coming


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Swp said:


> hahaha this is brilliant keep them coming


Here are a few I found online:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

James and Dave Franco and Myles Jury


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


>


This messes with both my mind and penis.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

No idea how to rescale.

Tony Jaa










Erick Silva


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Alex Caceres...*










*...and Bruno Mars*


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't really classify this guy as a celebrity. He is on one of those DYI shows, his name is Josh Temple. I saw his picture the other day and thought it was Tim Kennedy.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


>


Wow..just...wow...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Both Irish men, BTW.*

*Richard Harris*









*Conor McGregor*


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Also check out this thread.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Walter said:


> Also check out this thread.


Super nice. I didn't know about that thread when I started this one.

Hey mods, any chance we can have both merged? :thumbsup:


----------

